# Frozen Soap oils?



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

I haven't had that happen to me yet but I would just warm them up as you thought of doing. My coconut oil turns liquid at 76 F and I warm it up by my woodstove all the time to get it to liquid which makes it easier to use in my lipbalm.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I have had oils freeze during shipping to me. I just let them thaw out and used them. Didn't seem to affect the finished products.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Just let them warm up at room temp and they should be OK for use.


----------



## Demo Spec (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks you guys, room temp was pretty cold so I used a hot water bath, came out alirght


----------

